# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Pelvicachromis taeniatus has longest sperm

## AquaticQuotient.com

The West African dwarf cichlid Pelvicachromis taeniatus has been found to have extraordinarily long sperm. Scientists from the Institute for Evolutionary Biology at the University of Bonn, Germany, used scanning electron microscopy to analyse the sperm of Pelvicachromis taeniatus for intraspecific variation.

For more information see the paper: Thünken T, Bakker TC, Kullmann H (2007) - Extraordinarily long sperm in the socially monogamous cichlid fish Pelvicachromis taeniatus. Naturwissenschaften, 2007, June; 94 (6): 489-491. 

Complete article here.

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------


## Cacatuoides

Wow!! The title has made me fell off my chair...very interesting study!! :Laughing:

----------


## SCOPE

Thanks for sharing on this interesting topic...worth to read up....

----------

